# Was given a running LT1136. Went to change the blades and metal pieces fell...anyone have a diagram?



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

Mowers a 77 LT1136:

I believe there is some type of keyway behind the deck blades. The blades themselves are kinda shot I figured let me take one off to match it up at the store if anyone stocks them.

I took off the blade followed by 3 large washers and found some broken metal bits that might act as a keyway. Nobody seems to have many parts or info the 36" only the 42" which has the star design on the blades. Mine has 2 flat spots. 

Here is the good one still in tact. You can see the part that has the flats and keyway.









Heres the bad one or what im missing at least (funny cause the previous owner stated one blade wasnt doing much at all hmmm).


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

So I found the part however its no longer made..Might have to get create with this one lol.

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/adapter-blade-p-600855.html?osCsid=s4b8bkh1l96i8iekugb5ueben6


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Keep looking!
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ada...MA&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

So I did I find that part I needed on amazon and got it today. Worked perfectly however I may have gotten my blades upside down. I screwed up and didnt mark them before I took em off. 

Either way I got this old mower running pretty good so far. I sharpened the blades while I had them off. I screwed up and sharpened both sides of both blades after reading that its normal to have one side rounded. 

Regardless of that, the previous owner stated the deck always seemed too low but never fixed it just cut his grass really low. So after getting the blades back on I tested out the mower and yes indeed it cuts really low even on the highest setting. 

So any ideas on how to fix a deck that's too low? Its a sears LT1136 and the model on the back is 502-255292. I cant see anything overly worn but im new to this. I saw on one side of the deck its hanging on something that has an adjustment. But I feel like that would only help if it was hanging crooked right?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

To raise it, and make sure its level/ spec you have to adjust each point equally.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are a couple of Craftsman tractor manuals here in the manual section, and although they are not your particular model, they will give you an idea on how to go about adjusting your deck, and perhaps raising it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

There might be a anti sway bar in there to it doesn't require adjustment.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...an-502255292-front-engine-lawn-tractors-parts


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If you directly to searspartsdirect.com you can expand, and navigate the diagram better.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for everyones help. I got the tractor to my new (old) house and cut the grass with it a few days ago in between it raining every day. The deck height might be okay but I gotta really see it after a few more cuts. So far it ran great after jumping it which by the way dumb dumb question...how can you tell if the mower is a 12 or 6 volt? I read at some point in the 70's they switched over from 6 to 12. I jumped it on a 12 volt jumper and it didn't blow up or catch fire however I wanna be sure when replacing the battery.

As far as adjustments on the deck goes I modified the non adjustable bracket to raise it up another few inches. On the other side is a threaded rod which will adjust the side but not front to rear height. Asides from running bigger tires I didnt see any other ways to get it up higher.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Should be 12v.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

hankchill said:


> On the other side is a threaded rod which will adjust the side but not front to rear height. Asides from running bigger tires I didnt see any other ways to get it up higher.


the threaded rod is to adjust the side to side height and you have to take the measurements from under the blades set to the outer edge of the deck, make yourself 2 small wooden blocks that will fit under the blade edges and use this both sides when leveling, with the blades dis-engaged you should be able to swing the blade edges to the outside on both sides, you may have to raise the deck someways so you can see what is going on while leveling .

front to rear is usually adjusted at the front hanging mount bar, I can't really see if you have a threaded rod setup on the front section,--- ok, just blew the photo up, there is a rod that is connected to the raise and lower cross bar, the one that goes across the back of the deck, there is an adjustable threaded rod at that point, if you shorten the rod this will raise the front and vice versa, lengthen the rod, and it will lower the front.


----------

